# electric turbo?



## moremoney (Nov 9, 2006)

i was looking online and came accross a electronic or electric turbo does this actually work what it looks like to me is a air booster type of thing like a fan that is just cooling your engine a bit more than reg does this thing actually work and if so how much hp does it bring aprox


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

LMAO... ebay ? $29.95 ? it's a fan ... it doesn't work. it doesn't give you any HP gains. it makes noise that's about it.. you can buy a portable fan at your local flea market and you'll get the same results..  
want some quick HP? get an intake... best bang for buck.
put it this way.. if this thing actually worked no one on earth would spend 4-10k on boosting their cars..


----------



## moremoney (Nov 9, 2006)

i never saw one for 30$ but i see them going for over 100 or 80 im talking about the one tht looks like its a turbo when its not it connects to your intake and suppost to give more power


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

same thing..


----------



## moremoney (Nov 9, 2006)

o, i ddnt think you knew adzactly what i was talking about so then how much does the real deal cost with isntallation and tuning and everything 06 altima


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

if you buy a real deal kit you're looking at anywhere from 3k and up. depending on what you go for... you can get a list of what comes in your basic kit shop around and possibly get a better price if you start buying parts little by little... sometimes piecing up your own turbo is cheaper but not very convenient..
labor. that's a different story.. if you're dealing with a shop that's going to charge you by the hour.. forget it you'll get charged up the ass... the average shop around here does it for probably around 1,000 that's tuned and ready to go... so 4,000-5,000 and you should be good to go..


----------



## moremoney (Nov 9, 2006)

i guess i'll stick to the basics change my headers get a cat back and intake get a turbo when im making some serious cash.....thts a shit load of bread could get me a new car with tht money


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

oh def. i would only think about a turbo kit if i had a car that would take tons of boost such as an sr20 or an rb26 the QR's and VQ's don't take much.. i don't know about the VQ but the QR only takes about 7psi's


----------



## eyesack (Feb 22, 2006)

HEEEEY CDMORNOT... speaking of intakes... you know what im about to say.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

lol.. i have a very serious explanation about that intake lol.. you know wat i did dude and ur going to hate me for it.. and i'm sorry.. lol.. i had no money.. and my maxima sounded like shit well it was too quiet.. so i cut that injen up .. patched it up with some tubing and made it fit.. lol.. saved me some money.. im sowwiieee


----------

